# NEW TO ARCHERY Parker Phoenix 34



## woof156 (Apr 3, 2018)

Since that is a compound bow my recommendation would be to find a pro shop and have them help you. Replacing strings on compounds is a much more involved process and a pro shop would be able to give you good recommendations on what type of strings would be best or even if you needed new strings. You might also consider moving this post to the General Archery Discussion thread there are a lot of compoundbow shooters on that thread-- there would be lots of good advice there. Best


----------



## dcalvert (Mar 3, 2019)

woof156 said:


> Since that is a compound bow my recommendation would be to find a pro shop and have them help you. Replacing strings on compounds is a much more involved process and a pro shop would be able to give you good recommendations on what type of strings would be best or even if you needed new strings. You might also consider moving this post to the General Archery Discussion thread there are a lot of compoundbow shooters on that thread-- there would be lots of good advice there. Best


Find an archery shop!


----------

